# Law with bird eating spiders?



## Scleropages (Jan 16, 2007)

Any one know that the law is with keeping captive breed "bird eating spiders"in QLD ???

Or if you know of any websites about it?
Thanx


----------



## corey-lee (Jan 16, 2007)

well bird eaters are up from that way i have seen em up there but dont know i dont think you need any thing to keep em well i dont and i live in N.S.W dont know ay man


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Jan 16, 2007)

No licence needed. Only pple who need a lic in QLD to keep spiders is petshops - they need a commercial licence to keep and sell spiders and scorpions.


----------



## Reptilian (Jan 16, 2007)

deleted...


----------



## hornet (Jan 16, 2007)

also to collect out of the wild a wildlife harvesting licence is needed


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Jan 16, 2007)

hornet said:


> also to collect out of the wild a wildlife harvesting licence is needed


That's why it's best to buy captive bred spiderlings - preserve what is already in the wild.


----------



## hornet (Jan 16, 2007)

but how are they getting all these new sp in? there are a few collectors that get the adults then breed em, basicly all the adults you see for sale in pet shops are wild caught


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 16, 2007)

OKES , COOLNESS , THAX GUYS 

Yer anyone who takes animals outa the wild to sell when you can get them captive breed should be fedd to the scrubbys!!


----------



## hornet (Jan 16, 2007)

i only know of one guy who collects from the wild and he just gets a few adults to start breeding, but there are many others who just collect to sell to pet shops


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 16, 2007)

**no comment**


----------



## RIXI (Jan 16, 2007)

deleted... too agressive towards Hornet


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Jan 16, 2007)

hornet said:


> but how are they getting all these new sp in? there are a few collectors that get the adults then breed em, basicly all the adults you see for sale in pet shops are wild caught



yes that's right but you have to start somewhere - that's why only lic. people can collect them from the wild...


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Jan 16, 2007)

Trousa_Snake said:


> OKES , COOLNESS , THAX GUYS
> 
> Yer anyone who takes animals outa the wild to sell when you can get them captive breed should be fedd to the scrubbys!!



LOL Scrubbies waiting...


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Jan 16, 2007)

hornet said:


> i only know of one guy who collects from the wild and he just gets a few adults to start breeding, but there are many others who just collect to sell to pet shops




Yes there are but they are cracking down on this now - another reason u need a comm. licence do be a pet shop provider of spiders.

There are more than just 'one guy' who legally catch from the wild. I hope the ones who collect to sell are found out and dealth with accordingly...


----------



## hornet (Jan 16, 2007)

i know there are more then one but i just know of one


----------

